# Liquid Fertilizer?



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

UGA soil test for my zoysia lawn is recommending 10lbs 10-10-10 per 1k sq ft in Sept so i'm trying to find something equivalent at SiteOne because I have one a few minutes down the road. They have a 14-14-14 granular, but it says it's for trees/shrubs/plants and slow release over 3-4 months. There's an 18-24-12, which gets me close per UGA's fert calculator (0.33lb per k sq ft surplus of P and 0.33lb per k sq ft deficit of K, which i'm high on K anyway). However, i'm curious with Lesco's MacroN Soluble 20-20-20 (https://www.siteone.com/pdf/sdsPDF?skuId=4556&resourceId=21272).

I've always used granular fert and don't want to mess anything up with it being close to transition time. How does UGA's recommendation translate to liquid fert? Am I correct that they're suggesting 1lb NPK per 1k sq ft so following the liquid 20-20-20 label I would be using 20lbs of this for a 4k sq ft space (that would be more expensive than going the 18-24-12 route)? That seems like a lot at once so would it be better to split doing 0.5lb N at beginning of month and 0.5lb N 2 weeks later?

Thinking I may go the safe route with the 18-24-12 granular, but now i'm curious about liquid options and wondering if that may be better next season since I would already be spraying every few weeks with PGR anyway.

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Liquid fert has a lb equivalent written on the bottle. You can use that to make your calculations.

You will find that it's cheaper to go granular.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Just go to Lowe's or Home Depot and pick up some 10-10-10 and put it down and be done with it. Do some research over the Winter and get a plan together if you want to spray your fertilizer next season.


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

leefjl63 said:


> You will find that it's cheaper to go granular.


I was always under the impression it was cheaper to go liquid. Granular is for convenience I thought...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

everytuesday said:


> leefjl63 said:
> 
> 
> > You will find that it's cheaper to go granular.
> ...


Spraying fertilizer CAN be cheaper but requires a little more input from the user as you generally need to apply it more often then with granular. Liquid fertilizer usually needs to be sprayed every 2-3 weeks while granular you can apply every 4-8 weeks.

Depending on what your lawn needs you can usually get by on using Urea (46-0-0) which is cheap and you get a lot of bang for your buck with it. When you start getting into specialty and slow release liquid fertilizers is when the price starts to go up.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

everytuesday said:


> leefjl63 said:
> 
> 
> > You will find that it's cheaper to go granular.
> ...


Well I'm just going off the normal price at Lowes and Home Depot.

*Granular:*
Sunniland 24-0-11 is $30 for 50lbs so that's 60 cents per lb
That's 3lb x .24 = .72lb N
3lb of fertilizer is $1.80

*Liquid:*
Liquid Scotts 29-0-3 is $15 for 32 oz.
The lb equivalent is approximately 10.5 lbs per gallon (got this from other liquid fertilizer)
So 32 oz is equivalent to 10.5/4 = 2.625 lbs
2.625 x .29= .76lb N

You will pay $15 for .76lb N compared to $1.80 for .72 lb N

If my math is wrong then please correct me. The lb equivalent was not listed on the Scotts Liquid.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

See MQ comment above about Urea if you want cheap liquid N. You purchase it as a solid and then mix it yourself with water.

SiteOne does not always have the best price but just as an example 50 lbs of 46-0-0 for $43.53
https://www.siteone.com/en/098524-lesco-sprayable-fertilizer-46-0-0-urea-sgn-200-50-lb/p/329562

Ewing Irrigation has it even cheaper when they have it in stock


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I just bought a 50lb bag of Sprayable Urea for a little over $20 last week. Mixing your own liquid fertilizer is where you save money at. I agree that ALL of the pre packaged RTU stuff out there is WAY over priced and makes it cost prohibitive.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

The Lesco from Siteone works out to $1.37 for .72lb N. But there's no K.


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I just bought a 50lb bag of Sprayable Urea for a little over $20 last week.


What's the N%?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

46-0-0 like all Urea


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> everytuesday said:
> 
> 
> > leefjl63 said:
> ...


Thanks for all the responses. I was also under the impression that liquid was cheaper than granular, so this is great info. How do you figure out timing of spraying apps (you mention every 2-3 weeks)? Is it based on how the lawn responds or more specific like PGR?


----------



## everytuesday (Jul 8, 2021)

leefjl63 said:


> Well I'm just going off the normal price at Lowes and Home Depot.


Glad to see some good ol math! I was planning on doing all liquid next year, guess I need to do more research.
Thanks for breaking the cost of N down here. I was looking into the yardmastery liquid fert plans, but now I need to do some math myself: https://yardmastery.com/collections/fertilizers-liquid/products/greenepak%E2%84%A2-lawn-fertilizer-annual-program-for-all-grasses#


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Mightyquinn said:


> Just go to Lowe's or Home Depot and pick up some 10-10-10 and put it down and be done with it. Do some research over the Winter and get a plan together if you want to spray your fertilizer next season.


To the original poster, I like Mightyquinn's suggestion. Your soil test calls for 10-10-10. The cheap 10-10-10 from the big box stores will be quick release. It basically checks all the boxes right now for you.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Monocot Master said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Just go to Lowe's or Home Depot and pick up some 10-10-10 and put it down and be done with it. Do some research over the Winter and get a plan together if you want to spray your fertilizer next season.
> ...


Really appreciate the response and confirmation. That's my plan of action and will do another soil test in a few months to come up with a plan for the winter and next season. Thanks again!


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

If you can get your hands on liquid UAN32 (32-0-0), which is what I use for my nitrogen; it works out to about $0.30/lb of Nitrogen. Not sure if you can get much cheaper than that.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jacobpaschall said:


> If you can get your hands on liquid UAN32 (32-0-0), which is what I use for my nitrogen; it works out to about $0.30/lb of Nitrogen. Not sure if you can get much cheaper than that.


I think your math might be a little off?


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Jacobpaschall said:
> 
> 
> > If you can get your hands on liquid UAN32 (32-0-0), which is what I use for my nitrogen; it works out to about $0.30/lb of Nitrogen. Not sure if you can get much cheaper than that.
> ...


Not really, maybe closer to $0.40/lb. Depends on the price of uan32. I get it for free from my brother-in-law, but last I heard he was paying about $250/ton. 640# of nitrogen/ton. I'm sure the price has gone up just like everything else, but still pretty cheap.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

There is 3.5 lbs of Nitrogen per gallon in UAN32 so that means a gallon would cost $1.40 according to your estimates.

Is this liquid fertilizer or a dry fertilizer that you mix with water?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

The lowest cost I've been able to find buying homeowner type quantities is Yara 40-0-0 6.5% sulphur) from Site One for $16.50.

https://www.yara.us/crop-nutrition/fertilizer-products/yaravera/yaravera-amidas-40-0-0/


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

That's cheap, especially for Yara product. Does your local Site One carry that in stock? I wonder if that is normal pricing , or close out or the like.?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Monocot Master said:


> That's cheap, especially for Yara product. Does your local Site One carry that in stock? I wonder if that is normal pricing , or close out or the like.?


Yes, in stock and as far as I know that is the normal price.

That said, I am near Tampa and I just noticed that Yara is headquartered here so that may be why it is so inexpensive.

This seems to be pretty good stuff and it is definitely flexible in use. I have spread it as a granular and also sprayed it. It dissolves very easily
.
https://www.siteone.com/en/amidas-yara-yaravera-amidas-sprayable-fertilizer-40-0-0-50-lb/p/397597


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Interesting. My local Site One has it in stock, but quite a bit more expensive


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> There is 3.5 lbs of Nitrogen per gallon in UAN32 so that means a gallon would cost $1.40 according to your estimates.
> 
> Is this liquid fertilizer or a dry fertilizer that you mix with water?


Correct, actually 3.5392 lbs of Nitrogen per gallon if we're splitting hairs. Or, $0.39/lb of nitrogen.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Jacobpaschall said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > There is 3.5 lbs of Nitrogen per gallon in UAN32 so that means a gallon would cost $1.40 according to your estimates.
> ...


So this is something you would need to buy in bulk from a Farm Supply/AG retailer? As it's not something you could buy in 1/2.5/5 gallon jugs off the shelf? I think the OP is looking for something he can buy locally and not have to have a farm to store it. It's awesome that you have that connection for the UAN32 but I don't think it's something the everyday homeowner has access to. If you do know of a source for it please provide a link or contact information so we all can benefit.


----------



## Jacobpaschall (Nov 1, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> Jacobpaschall said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Yes, I don't think UAN32 is something you can walk into a store and buy. It is a very popular fertilizer in commercial agriculture and farmers around here buy it by the tanker load. It works great on turf if you apply it in small amounts. Farming is huge here in the central valley so most people have a friend or relative in the ag industry. So I guess it would only be an option for someone with some sort of connection to the ag industry.


----------

